# How well will this game run on my Graphics Card.



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

*Graphics Cards Benchmarks​*
By - *Anmol Sharma*

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/3060/evgageforcegtx680sc.th.jpg *img696.imageshack.us/img696/6875/asusradeonhd7970.th.jpg​
I have seen many people on the forum who are in a dilemma on how well will their newly bought or yet to be purchased Graphics Card, perform in their favourite games. Most of the benchmarks are usually just a Google search away, but i wanted to compile them at one single place, with only those cards, which are being recommended here (more to be added soon). 

People who are soon going to buy a new graphics card can be redirected here to check how well their favourite game perform on their card at different settings. This can pretty much give them an idea on what to buy and what not to.

I have not included the Low-End budget cards because they are not meant for gaming in any way and are only for HTPC rigs. 

*Note*
Game performance usually varies with varying Processor, Hard Disk performance, and other factors. What i have done here, is to give an approximate idea on how will a game run on a GPU. It is clear that when they were tested, there was no bottleneck whatsoever and the card was able to perform to it's fullest. So, even if you have different configurations, you results won't vary much as long as you don't bottleneck the card.
*/Note*

The Game Performance includes benchmarks from games like *Battlefield 3, Crysis 2 and Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim*. These are mostly GPU Intensive games and performance will NOT vary much with varying configurations. 

*Note*
For those of you wondering, *Going Hunting* is a Single Player mission in Battlefield 3 and *Caspian Border* is a Multiplayer Map 
*/Note*

*Contributors*
*topgear* || *Cilus* || *Sam* || *Pramudit*​
Here are the quick links to all the cards which are included in the list, for which the benchmarks are available  - 

*NVIDIA​*
*GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 6.5K || GTX 560 1GB GDDR5 11K || GTX 560Ti 1GB GDDR5 15k ||  GTX 680 4GB GDDR5 30-35k​*

*AMD/ATI*​
*HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 6.2K || HD 6790 1GB GDDR5 <8K || HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 7.5K || HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 8.2K || 

HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 9K || HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 11k || HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 14K || HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 15.5k || 

HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 15.5K || HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 21K || HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 22K || HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 27k || *​

*HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 30-35k*​*Integrated Graphics Processors​*
Only a fraction of the available hardware has been included here, will be updating with more benchmarks for other CPUs, APUs and IGPs later on. In the meantime, only 5 are included with Intel HD 2000 and AMD 6550D IGP.

*Intel HD Graphics​**Intel HD 2000 Graphics || Intel HD 3000 Graphics*​ 

*Note*
Only the following CPUs from Intel use HD 3000 Graphics - 

Core i7 2700k
Core i7 2600k
Core i5 2500k
Core i5 2405S
Core i3 2125
Core i3 2105

So if your CPU is *not* in this list, it supports Intel HD 2000 Graphics (provided it's from second generation).
*/Note*

*AMD APU​**HD 6550D || HD 6530D || HD 6410D*​ 

*Note*
AMD APUs supporting different graphics.





*APU*
|
*Graphics*

A8 3870k|HD 6550D
A8 3850|HD 6550D
A8 3800|HD 6550D
A6 3670k|HD 6530D
A6 3650|HD 6530D
A6 3600|HD 6530D
A6 3500|HD 6530D
A4 3400|HD 6410D
A4 3300|HD 6410D

*/Note*

*Sources*
Tom's Hardware
Techspot
SWEClockers
BitTech
AnandTech
3DMARK
Guru3D
Video Card Benchmark .net
YouTube
Last but certainly, *not the least* 
Google


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

*NVIDIA​*


*GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 6.5-6.7k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3​*




*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*32 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*28 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*15 fps*

No Crysis 2 benchmarks were found. I found Crysis 1 benchmarks instead.


*Crysis* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050 0xAA 16xAF. DX10, Very High Detail AVG/MIN
|
*24 fps/14fps*
1680x1050 4xAA 16xAF. DX10, Very High Detail AVG/MIN 
|
*20 fps/12fps*
1920x1200 0xAA 16xAF DX10, Very High Detail
|
*19 fps/11fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1366x768 High Preset 8xAA 8xAF
|
*42 fps *
1920x1080 Ultra Preset 8xAA 16xAF 
|
*22fps*


​


*GTX 560 1GB GDDR5 10.2-11k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
High, 16xAF, 1680x1050 4xAA MSAA
|
*46 fps*
High, 16xAF, 1920x1080 4xAA MSAA
|
*40 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*55fps/35fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*47 fps/31fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*69 fps/46fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*61fps/43fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*38 fps/29fps*





*GTX 560Ti 1GB GDDR5 13.3-15.3k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*61 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*54 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*32 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*61fps/40fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*53 fps/34fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*78 fps/51fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*69fps/49fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*44 fps/34fps*





*GTX 680 2GB GDDR5 35k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer *





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 Ultra
|
*65 fps*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 High
|
*91 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 Ultra
|
*40 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 High
|
*61 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Ultra  System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*92fps/70fps*
Ultra System Spec, 2560x1600 DX9/11
|
*51 fps/38fps*
Ultra System Spec, 5760x1080 DX9/11
|
*36fps/26fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets
|
*123fps/93fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets 
|
*80fps/63fps*
25s Fraps Run, 5760x1080 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets 
|
*51fps/46fps*


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

*AMD/ATI​*


*HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 6.3-6.5K​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
High, 16xAF, 1680x1050 4xAA MSAA
|
*27 fps*



(
High, 16xAF, 1920x1080 4xAA MSAA
|
*24 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*37fps/20fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*32 fps/17fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*44 fps/33fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*40fps/31fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*25 fps/21fps*





*HD 6790 1GB GDDR5 8-8.5K​*


Spoiler



Couldn't find Battlefield 3 Benchmarks for this card, but people have reported it to play on all High at 1920x1080 at a frame rate of about 30-35 fps.




*HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 6.5-7.5K​*





Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
High, 16xAF, 1680x1050 4xAA MSAA
|
* 26 fps*
High, 16xAF, 1920x1080 4xAA MSAA
|
*25 fps*
*Crysis 2*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*23fps/24fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*19 fps/20fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim**





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*43 fps/31fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*38fps/29fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*24fps/19fps*





*HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 8.5-10k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
High, 16xAF, 1680x1050 4xAA MSAA
|
*35 fps*
High, 16xAF, 1920x1080 4xAA MSAA
|
*30 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*30fps/27fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*26 fps/22fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*51fps/38fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*46fps/35fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*27 fps/24fps*





*HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 8.5-9.5K​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*48 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*42 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*25 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Very High System Spec, 1680x1050 DX9/11
|
*49fps/26fps*
Very High System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*43 fps/23fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1680x1050 High/Ultra Preset
|
*61 fps/41fps*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 High/Ultra Presets
|
*55fps/40fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 High/Ultra Preset
|
*36 fps/28fps*





*HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 11k​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*58 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*52 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*30 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1280x1024 0xAA  Very High Detail AVG/MIN
|
*85 fps/63fps*
1680x1050 0xAA , Very High Detail AVG/MIN 
|
*67 fps/52fps*
1920x1080 0xAA , Very High Detail
|
*57 fps/46fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1366x768 High Preset 8xAA 8xAF
|
*53 fps *
1920x1080 Ultra Preset 8xAA 16xAF 
|
*43fps*





*HD 6950 1GB GDDR5 14-15K
​*



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
* 70 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*61 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*37 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*65fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*53fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*32fps *
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF
|
*58fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*54fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*34fps *





*HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 16.5k​*




Spoiler



(More or less same the performance as 1GB variant, 2GB usable only when using multi monitor setup and high AA and AF values)

*Battlefield 3*​





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*70 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*61 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*37 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*65fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*53fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*32fps *
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF
|
*58fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*54fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*34fps *





*HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 15.5K​*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer *





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Caspian Border 1680x1050 Ultra
|
*51 fps*
Caspian Border 1920x1200 Ultra
|
*42 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 High
|
*26 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX11, Ultra Quality
|
*38fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*31fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*20fps *
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Ultra Quality 8xMSAA/16xAF
|
*60fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*54fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*39fps *





*HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 20.5K​*



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3*





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Going Hunting, 1680x1050 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*78 fps*
Going Hunting, 1920x1080 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*70 fps*
Going Hunting, 2560x1600 High Quality DX11/DX10
|
*42 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*71fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*58fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*36fps *
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF
|
*62fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*60fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Max Quality 4xMSAA 16xAF 
|
*41fps *





*HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 22K​*



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 Ultra
|
*65 fps*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 High
|
*43 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 Ultra
|
*28 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 High
|
*42 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX11, Ultra Quality
|
*41fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*35fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*24fps *
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
1680x1050, DX9, Ultra Quality 8xMSAA/16xAF
|
*71fps*
1920x1200, DX9, Hardcore Quality 
|
*63fps *
2560x1600, DX9, Hardcore Quality
|
*46fps *





*HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 27.5-29k​*



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer *





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 Ultra
|
*43 fps*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 High
|
*60 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 Ultra
|
*30 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 High
|
*42 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Ultra  System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*76fps/48fps*
Ultra System Spec, 2560x1600 DX9/11
|
*45 fps/28fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets
|
*98fps/71fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets 
|
*63fps/51fps*





*HD 7970 3GB GDDR5 33.5-35.5k​*



Spoiler



*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 Ultra
|
*50 fps*
Caspian Border 1920x1080 High
|
*68 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 Ultra
|
*35 fps*
Caspian Border 2560x1600 High
|
*51 fps*
*Crysis 2* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
Ultra  System Spec, 1920x1080 DX9/11
|
*88fps/56fps*
Ultra System Spec, 2560x1600 DX9/11
|
*53fps/34fps*
Ultra System Spec, 5760x1080 DX9/11
|
*36fps/20fps*
*Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim* 





*Video Settings*
|
*FPS*
25s Fraps Run, 1920x1080 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets
|
*114fps/83fps*
25s Fraps Run, 2560x1600 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets 
|
*75fps/60fps*
25s Fraps Run, 5760x1080 with FXAA High/Ultra Presets 
|
*46fps/45fps*


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

*Intel HD Graphics​**Intel HD Graphics || Intel HD 2000 Graphics || Intel HD 3000 Graphics*​
*Note*
The following CPUs from Intel use HD Graphics - 

*1. Intel® HD Graphics* :
Celeron G5x0
Celeron G530T
Pentium G6xx
Pentium G6x0T
Pentium G8x0

*2. Intel® HD Graphics 2000* :
Core i3-2102
Core i3-21x0
Core i3-21x0T
Core i5-2x00
Core i5-2x00S
Core i5-25x0T
Core i7-2600
Core i7-2600S

*3. Intel® HD Graphics 3000* :
Core i3-21x5
Core i5-2405S
Core i5-2500K
Core i7-2x00K
*/Note*

Open Spoiler for benchmark graphs.



Spoiler



*img821.imageshack.us/img821/1327/stalkerp.jpg

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/827/re5ua.jpg

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/1355/hawxo.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/5121/3dmarkx.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/6262/34882.png

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/5373/34881.png

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/9493/34879.png

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/3972/34873.png

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/9345/34872.png

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/4418/34871.png

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/1655/34870.png


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

*AMD APU​**HD 6550D || HD 6530D || HD 6410D*​
*Note*
AMD APUs supporting different graphics.





*APU*
|
*Graphics*

A8 3870k|HD 6550D
A8 3850|HD 6550D
A8 3800|HD 6550D
A6 3670k|HD 6530D
A6 3650|HD 6530D
A6 3600|HD 6530D
A6 3500|HD 6530D
A4 3400|HD 6410D
A4 3300|HD 6410D

*/Note*

Open Spoiler for benchmark graphs.



Spoiler



*img843.imageshack.us/img843/4413/imageview.png

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/7753/imageview3.png

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/5246/imageview2.png

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/1920/imageview1.png



The above benchmarks only include *HD 6550D and HD 6530D* marks. The only score i could find about HD 6410D was the 3DMARK Scores.

Open Spoiler for benchmark scores.



Spoiler



*Processor
AMD A4-3400
*Graphics Card
 AMD Radeon HD 6410D
Memory512 MB
Core clock700 MHz
Memory clock667 MHz

*Detailed scores*




*Test*
|
*Score*

3DMark Score|P600
Graphics Score|533
Physics Score|1819
Combined Score|565
GraphicsTest|12.5 FPS
GraphicsTest|22.4 FPS
GraphicsTest|33.24 FPS
GraphicsTest|41.67 FPS
PhysicsTest|5.77 FPS
CombinedTest|2.63 FPS

*Settings*
Default settings used Yes
EditionBasic




*Test*
|
*Score*

Screen Width|1280
Screen Height|720
Msaa Sample Count|1
Texture Filtering Mode|Trilinear
Max Af Anisotropy|1
Tessellation Detail|5
Max Tessellation Factor|10
ShadowMapSize|5
Shadow Cascade Count|4
Surface Shadow Sample Count|16
Volumetric Illumination Quality|5
Ambient Occlusion Quality|5
Depth Of Field Quality|5
Enable Window Mod|Off
Enable Vertical Sync|Off
Enable Triple Buffering|Off
Enable Wireframe|Off
Color Saturation|100%


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

*Changelog*

16-4-12 Collected lists of various crads under different budgets
17-4-12 Created thread
17-4-12 Added Battlefield 3 benchmarks for all cards.
18-4-12 Added basic benchmarks for AMD APUs and Intel IGPs.
            Minor formatting changes.
19-4-12 Added benchmarks for Crysis 2 and Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim for all cards.
            Minor formatting changes.
            Added benchmarks for HD6410D.
20-4-12 Updated the APU and IGP benchmarks with more relative ones, still missed a few.
            Revised the APU and IGP benchmarks with topgear's suggestion and added Intel HD Graphics.
            Reformatted some posts.

*Upcoming Updates*

Will add pricing details and links to the online shops for purchasing the cards.
Will add more game benchmarks.
Will also try to add specifications of each card like TDP, Memory Bandwidth, Texel Rates, Pixel Rates etc.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

~blank post~


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

~blank post~


----------



## pramudit (Apr 18, 2012)

nice thread... add some more games and importantly low end gpus like amd 6450, igp...


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2012)

7850 runs ~20 fps than 6950 in 1920*1080 and other settings??? Can somebody explain Why


BTW Nice thread so helpful


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

pramudit said:


> nice thread... add some more games and importantly low end gpus like amd 6450, igp...



I have ommited low end GPUs for now, but APUs are definitely on the list. Will add more game benchmarks probably tonight.



amjath said:


> 7850 runs ~20 fps than 6950 in 1920*1080 and other settings??? Can somebody explain Why
> 
> 
> BTW Nice thread so helpful



That's because HD6850 2GB benchmarks are at High quality preset at different resolutions and HD 7850 benchmarks are at MP at both Ultra and High quality.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 18, 2012)

nice thread  could you add BF3 multiplayer benchmark for 560Ti 1gb or 2gb version? or is there not much of a difference?


----------



## pramudit (Apr 18, 2012)

desijatt also add the whole test config(if possible)...


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

dexterz said:


> nice thread  could you add BF3 multiplayer benchmark for 560Ti 1gb or 2gb version? or is there not much of a difference?



The problem is, multiplayer is very variable. It changes a lot. Nothing can be said about the perfect FPS you will get in that game. MP differes by Map, place in a map, like if you are in a dark room you will get high FPS, whereas if there's an explosion, FPS will drop. So, even if there are multiplayer benchmarks for these cards, I don't think they are really consistent. Still, i will try to find MP benchmarks for all cards.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 18, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> The problem is, multiplayer is very variable. It changes a lot. Nothing can be said about the perfect FPS you will get in that game. MP differes by Map, place in a map, like if you are in a dark room you will get high FPS, whereas if there's an explosion, FPS will drop. So, even if there are multiplayer benchmarks for these cards, I don't think they are really consistent. Still, i will try to find MP benchmarks for all cards.



no worries then. i just wanted to know if there was big difference between hd7850(stock since no oc card is out) and 560ti 2gb OC benchmarks since im anxious to get a new gpu and my patience is running out


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 18, 2012)

pramudit said:


> desijatt also add the whole test config(if possible)...



Posting test config is not possible Pramudit, as i picked up the benchmarks from around 16 different places. But I have clarifed about this regard in the first post - 



> Game performance usually varies with varying Processor, Hard Disk performance, and other factors. What i have done here, is to give an approximate idea on how will a game run on a GPU. It is clear that when they were tested, there was no bottleneck whatsoever and the card was able to perform to it's fullest. So, even if you have different configurations, you results won't vary much as long as you don't bottleneck the card.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2012)

desiJATT, really nice thread but I think you can add some more games. Chose couple of CPU bound games (like GTA 4) and some GPU heavy games (Like Metro 2033, AVP, Crysis 2) which will give us a clear idea about different GPUs' performance in different cases.
Rep+ from my side.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> desiJATT, really nice thread but I think you can add some more games. Chose couple of CPU bound games (like GTA 4) and some GPU heavy games (Like Metro 2033, AVP, Crysis 2) which will give us a clear idea about different GPUs' performance in different cases.
> Rep+ from my side.



Thanks a lot Cilus. I am working on the benchmarks of other games like Crysis 2 and Metro 2033, will add them soon. About GTA4, i am still unsure about this as the test bench for these cards are highly varying (as different sites use different   test bench). Will see to it. 

Thank you for Rep


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

Intel HD Graphics ain't limited to these cpus only 


> Core i3 2100T 2.5GHz || Core i3 2120 3.3 GHz || Core i5 2500 3.3 GHz


which may create confusion and misconception - so you better mention the Intel HD Graphics series names like this :

Second Generation ( Released ) :
HD Graphics 2000 
HD Graphics 3000

now many more celeron, pentium, core i3/i5/i7 SB cpus ( not only just 3 cpus you mentioned ) have second generation of Intel HD gfx and HD2000 and HD3000 have major performance difference between them.

Coming to the AMD APUs section there's some more ( apart from HD6550D ) more IGP series exists like  HD6530D ( A6 3600 and 3500 series APUs ), HD6410D (A43400 and 3300 series APUs ) which varies a lot in performance front.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ See that was the main reason i was skeptical on including IGPs and APUs. Will try to add these too, but not sure.

EDIT - I have decided to remove the IGP section for now. Will research on that and will update when i will be ready. 

If you have any comments, let me know 

EDIT 2 - All Benchmarks added. Topgear's suggestion taken, and re revised the APU and IGP benchmarks. It should be more clear and informative now. 

Any more changes you wanna see, just post here


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2012)

good work ty for the ready reference


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you  . This was the main aim of this thread, to provide ready reference to different graphics cards performances in different games. Will keep this thread up-to-date 

Also, i would like to request you guys, to redirect those people here asking for game benches and performance on their graphics card. This will help achieve the proper aim of this thread. Thank you all. 

*Updated all the Posts with Benchmarks from Crysis 2 and Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim. Also Re-re-revised the APU and IGP benchmarks.*

More updates coming soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

try including Hybrid Xfire score. only for AMD 6 series. 

And also try to include more direct bench pics for Anandtech or HardOCP. this allows for direct comparison. One more thing, give pics under spoilers. Mobile users won't have to scroll infinitely. 

Nice job till now. And check the Intel IGP thing. you have mentioned it twice.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1. try including Hybrid Xfire score. only for AMD 6 series.
> 
> 2. And also try to include more direct bench pics for Anandtech or HardOCP. this allows for direct comparison.
> 
> ...



1. Very daunting task. I considered it earlier, but dropped the idea. Not only A6, but an A4 and A8 can also be used with a Hybrid Corssfire setup. The problem is, these setups are not really practical, and i have seen no one on TDF looking up for these. (The main task of this thread was to provide benches to those cards which *are recommended here*, not for every thing. That would be like packing the whole internet in a thread )

Also, there are many possible combinations for this mode, and not all of them could be tested. So i am afraid, that might not be possible. Still if the need arises, I *may* look into it.

2. Direct comparison will make the thread very confusing and difficult for me to manage. Not all charts have same cards to compare with. Comparison can be done just by looking up for benchmarks of different cards, no big deal.

3. That, I'll update. Thanks for suggesting, i totally forgot about our mobile users friends 

4. Thank you, and fixed that part. 

Anything else you would like me to look into? Do tell me


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ if possible add my name into the *Contributors list* 

now here' some more info on and benchmark on Intel HD gfx and AMD apu :

actually there's 3 Intel HD graphics series exists for SB cpus :

1. *Intel® HD Graphics* :
 Celeron G5x0
 Celeron G530T
 Pentium G6xx
 Pentium G6x0T
 Pentium G8x0
2. *Intel® HD Graphics 2000* :
 Core i3-2102
 Core i3-21x0
 Core i3-21x0T
 Core i5-2x00
 Core i5-2x00S
 Core i5-25x0T
 Core i7-2600
 Core i7-2600S
3. *Intel® HD Graphics 3000* :
 Core i3-21x5
 Core i5-2405S
 Core i5-2500K
 Core i7-2x00K

now all three HD gfx has same clock speed and spec and performance wise Intel HD Graphics and Intel HD Graphics 2000 is almost same ( both has 6 Execution units ) expect Intel HD Graphics don't has Quick Sync, InTru 3D , Intel Insider and Clear Video HD features. In all three Intel HD Graphics 3000 is the best.

Here's the *performance difference* :

Intel Pentium G620 [Intel® HD Graphics]
Intel Core i3-2120 Processor [Intel® HD Graphics 2000]
Intel Core i3-2105 Processor [Intel® HD Graphics 3000]
Intel Core i7-2600K Processor [Intel® HD Graphics 3000]
AMD A6 3650 [HD6530D]
AMD A8 3850 [HD6550D]

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1665/3dmark.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1665/stalker.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1665/re5.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1665/hawx.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> 1. Very daunting task. I considered it earlier, but dropped the idea. Not only A6, but an A4 and A8 can also be used with a Hybrid Corssfire setup. The problem is, these setups are not really practical, and i have seen no one on TDF looking up for these. (The main task of this thread was to provide benches to those cards which *are recommended here*, not for every thing. That would be like packing the whole internet in a thread )



yes true. actually hybrid graphics makes sense only got laptops with AMD APU.



topgear said:


> ^^ if possible add my name into the *Contributors list*



instead he added my name when i didn't contribute anything


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you *topgear* for your investing in your time and providing me with this exhaustive list of benchmarks for Intel Graphics. I have updated my Intel HD Graphics post with your suggestion and have added your name to the contributors list (Sorry for doing this late, frankly I forgot about it, but I earlier thought of doing that) 



Sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.
Sam helped me manage the thread, by editing and adding posts and stuff. Cilus gave me the full list of Graphics Cards we recommend here. Pramudit gave me suggestions about how can I improve. And then it's you *topgear*, who provided with these benches, hence the contributors list is justified.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2012)

1. Surprised to see that GTX-550Ti is not in the list. Its the intermediate card between GTS-450 and GTX-560. Add it. Also add GTX-460 if possible.

2. Also you have added HD 6850 inside the spoiler of HD 7770, get it rectified.

3. Give some extra space betwwen the spoiler of one and the headline of the next, that will make it look better.

4. HD 6770 sells for ~7k now, and add HD 6790 after HD 6770 (you have added befor it). 

5. Also add a spoiler for that one line info of (HD 6790) too, that will make the page look uniform.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 20, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> 1. Surprised to see that GTX-550Ti is not in the list. Its the intermediate card between GTS-450 and GTX-560. Add it. Also add GTX-460 if possible.
> 
> 2. Also you have added HD 6850 inside the spoiler of HD 7770, get it rectified.
> 
> ...



1. GTX 550Ti and GTX 460 are old generation Fermi cards and are known power hogs. They are not recommended here. Instead, their AMD counterparts, HD7770 and HD6850 respectively are much better choices, which i have already included.

2. Done, thanks for pointing out 

3. Done.

4. The prices are approximate in nature, and are not intended to be taken as a reference *for now*. Will be updating the thread with latest prices and links to them tonight.

5. Done, it should look better now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice. The CENTER tag on all the tables should make page even better imo


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice. The CENTER tag on all the tables should make page even better imo



Done. Thanks for advice 

I am open for new ideas and advises, please feel free to post them here if you have some.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think 550ti should be left out considering its priced at 7.5k. This thread seems misleading as far its name suggests. It speaks of how well a game runs on a card, not about which card is best at a price. You are giving benchmarks for people to figure out themselves.

If you are comparing performance  per price, then why did you add 7970 in the first place considering the presence of 680? You could add GTS 450 but not 460 as its an old fermi card but actually they belong to the same timeline. Same can be said about the inclusion of GTX 580 considering its cheaper than the 7950 and performs close. If you could add all of the 6 series line up of amd , then why not the entire 5 series lineup of nvidia?

I think you should revise the list accordingly in my opinion.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

@ *desiJATT* - how about we add a price range for gfx cards instead of only a single price  - there's different versions of gfx cards like stock, Oced, Refernece cooler/Custom cooler etc. etc. for eg.

GTX 560 Ti price is around 13k now - only some models with 2 fans costs around ~15k - So we can mention it as GTX 560 Ti 13-15k

Similarly HD7750 ( Gigabyte OCed model ) @ 6.2k not available anymore and Sapphire HD7750 ( Single Fan ) costs 6.5k but there's Dual fan HD7750 available at a little over over 7k - so we can make it HD7750 6.5-7k.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *desiJATT* - how about we add a price range for gfx cards instead of only a single price  - there's different versions of gfx cards like stock, Oced, Refernece cooler/Custom cooler etc. etc. for eg.
> 
> GTX 560 Ti price is around 13k now - only some models with 2 fans costs around ~15k - So we can mention it as GTX 560 Ti 13-15k
> 
> Similarly HD7750 ( Gigabyte OCed model ) @ 6.2k not available anymore and Sapphire HD7750 ( Single Fan ) costs 6.5k but there's Dual fan HD7750 available at a little over over 7k - so we can make it HD7750 6.5-7k.



Yes, i am working on it topgear  Will update prices today. Check your PM 

BTW, why did someone remove this thread from sticky?



vickybat said:


> I don't think 550ti should be left out considering its priced at 7.5k. This thread seems misleading as far its name suggests. It speaks of how well a game runs on a card, not about which card is best at a price. You are giving benchmarks for people to figure out themselves.
> 
> If you are comparing performance  per price, then why did you add 7970 in the first place considering the presence of 680? You could add GTS 450 but not 460 as its an old fermi card but actually they belong to the same timeline. Same can be said about the inclusion of GTX 580 considering its cheaper than the 7950 and performs close. If you could add all of the 6 series line up of amd , then why not the entire 5 series lineup of nvidia?
> 
> I think you should revise the list accordingly in my opinion.



Ok, many people have complained regarding the absence of some cards. I will try to add them too. 

Primarily, i only included those cards which are being recommended here, we DO recommend bth GTX 680 (still not available in india) and HD7970 in high end configs. Also, at 7.k price point, we have better cards from AMD. 

But as you said, many people still own these cards and buy them, so i will try to add them too today.

Thank you for suggestion.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Yes, i am working on it topgear  Will update prices today. Check your PM
> 
> Ok, many people have complained regarding the absence of some cards. I will try to add them too.
> 
> ...



it's available in here - in fact HD7970 and GTX 680 - both are selling at the same price 



> BTW, why did someone remove this thread from sticky?



we're working onto it.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2012)

Where are the GTX 570 and GTX 580

GTX 680 is available in Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store . It was available from April 15. Only ASUS is available.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

GTX 580 is officially discontinued by Nvidia - so there's no point in keep a EOLed gpu on the list.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am using nvidia geforce 9400gt graphic card, it supporting lots of games do u think have to upgrade it? because of the future and present high end graphic games.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

if you are interested in playing new games then get a better gpu asap.

Just create a new thread on GPU discussion section with your max budget, the PSU you have, cpu and mobo detail and the screen resolution for better suggestion on which gpu to select.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 1, 2012)

guys how is nvidia gt 650m for gaming?? 2 gb ddr3 i would really like to play gta 4 , bf3 , crysis 2 on ultra settings with 1600x900 display can it able to handle it? how much fps can i expect


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to know the config of the rig used in benchmarking of amd 6870 for skyrim and bf3.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> guys how is nvidia gt 650m for gaming?? 2 gb ddr3 i would really like to play gta 4 , bf3 , crysis 2 on ultra settings with 1600x900 display can it able to handle it? how much fps can i expect



You can expect playing all games in med-high settings at your resolution. You can't turn Ultra settings on any of the games you mentioned as fps will be below 20.

On med settings, you can expect 30fps which is playable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

as per thread title is it posting questions about games & config details?or its a benchmark thread of GPU?

Btw, nice work by the OP


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> as per thread title is it posting questions about games & config details?or its a benchmark thread of GPU?
> 
> Btw, nice work by the OP



i want to know the config used because i have also got 6870 GPU which is giving very less fps in skyrim than the mentioned fps in benchmark here...


----------



## desiJATT (Aug 1, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i want to know the config used because i have also got 6870 GPU which is giving very less fps in skyrim than the mentioned fps in benchmark here...



The benchmarks were extracted from different sites, so figuring out on what configuration the card was tested is next to impossible. It was made sure that other hardware did not bottleneck the card's performance, nothing else.

You should post your config here, we might be able to guess the performance it will offer.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ for the config just take a look at _Shivam24_'s signature  -- alright here I'm copy pasting the same :



> intel core2duo e7400 2.80GHz, intel DG41TY, Kingston 3 GB DDR2 800MHz, 1TB seagette SATA, 320 GB WD sata, samsung 22x DVD-RW, sapphire AMD RADEON HD 6870 1 GB GDDR5, CM xtremepower 600W, logitech z506, samsung BX2031N, HCL keyboard, microtek 600VA UPS, Microsoft XBOX360 controller, Nokia Xpressmusic 5320



I think OP will get proper performance out of his gfx card either using a quad core cpu or else he needs to OC the cpu using some supported mobo.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome thread.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ for the config just take a look at _Shivam24_'s signature  -- alright here I'm copy pasting the same :
> 
> 
> 
> I think OP will get proper performance out of his gfx card either using a quad core cpu or else he needs to OC the cpu using some supported mobo.










desiJATT said:


> The benchmarks were extracted from different sites, so figuring out on what configuration the card was tested is next to impossible. It was made sure that other hardware did not bottleneck the card's performance, nothing else.
> 
> You should post your config here, we might be able to guess the performance it will offer.




i am not getting the performance you mentioned in skyrim, the fps i am getting at highest setting are 8-13, and medium at 30-40. I also don't get the performance in Battlefield 3, i have to play it in medium settings at a lower resolution of 133*768 in order to make it work properly


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ the gfx card you have needs a quad core cpu to unleash it's maximum performance though it should not produce such less performance in Skyrim/BF3 - update the games, DX run time and gfx card driver ( if possible to the beta version ).


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 11, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i am not getting the performance you mentioned in skyrim, the fps i am getting at highest setting are 8-13, and medium at 30-40. I also don't get the performance in Battlefield 3, i have to play it in medium settings at a lower resolution of 133*768 in order to make it work properly



It happened with me  too, C2D isn't good enough to extract sufficient juice from your gpu. Upgrade your processor + mobo to at least core i3 2100 and H61 mobo to get good performance.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 11, 2012)

damn , that's an investment of at least 10-12k, i'll go for it once have enough budget, thanks for the solution btw , i'll check my dirextx and game version and drivers, and will update them if not updated.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Oct 13, 2012)

In #3 post where he specified AMD/ATI graphics card. How to check benchmarks there?
As when i click the spoiler to open i just see names of 3 games which are non-clickable. so how to check it?

And in #4 post, where he specifies abt Intel Graphics. So these graphics namely : Intel HD, Intel HD 2000, HD 3000 are inbuilt on there processors?


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

in post no. 2 and 3 image - links are not working and about post no 4 - yes, Intel HD, HD2k, H3k and now Intel HD4k series - all are built into the processor.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2012)

Plz help im a newb.I want to choose between 7850 and 660(non ti) but when i visit this article and click on show spoiler for graphic cards i only see names of the games no links or no images.Please help ASAP


----------



## ace911turbo (Jan 10, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Plz help im a newb.I want to choose between 7850 and 660(non ti) but when i visit this article and click on show spoiler for graphic cards i only see names of the games no links or no images.Please help ASAP



The GeForce GTX 660 has clock speeds of 980 MHz on the GPU, and 1502 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 RAM. It features 960 SPUs along with 80 Texture Address Units and 24 ROPs.
Whereas on the Radeon HD 7850, which comes with core speeds of comparatively lower 860 MHz on the GPU, and 1200 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory.

In summary, just go for the GTX660. After all, its *nVidia: The Way It's meant to be played*!

By the way I have an Asus GTX660Ti 2GB. Its super powerful. Runs all games such as Battlefield3, Max Payne3, Far Cry3 at 1600 x 900 (20") on average fps of 50fps. So you should be getting at least 40fps.

Go for the 660.


----------



## bhvm (Nov 20, 2013)

*game run AMD APU laptop*

I would like to add something to this great thread,
Many people are curious about AMD APU Budget gaming laptops. I have an AMD A6-3420m With 6250G graphics onboard (Not dual graphics). It comes with 320 Shaders at 400Mhz. I can confirm that the games are playable (Atleast 25~30 FPS) as below-

WORKING SMOOTHLY (1360x768 or 1280x720P).

 COD4 MW 1, COD6 MW2, COD MW 3, COD Black ops 1, COD 5 WAW.
 Serious Sam 2, Battlefield Bad company 2,
 NFS Most wanted old (Using NFSMW-RES trick)
 Left 4 Dead, L4D 2
 Battlefield 3,
 Split Second (Disney interactive),
 Crysis 1, Crysis Warhead, crysis 2
 Doom 3
 Ghost recon Advanced warfighter 1 & 2
 Transformers War from Cybertron, Transformers FALL of cybertron


 OLDER / Simpler GAMES WORKING WELL (At their max possible settings)

 Unreal 2, Unreal Tournament 2004, Unreal Tournament 3 (UT3) 
 COD 1 , COD 2
 Dooming Racer, wacky races
 NFS Underground 1, NFS Underground 2, NFS HP2
 Serious Sam First encounter, Serious Sam Second Encounter.
 Crayon Physics
 Angry birds for PC
 Battlefiend Vietnam
 DOOM2
 Painkiller, painkiller BOOH, paikniller Resurrection
 Project Snowblind.
 Unreal Tounrament 2003.

 WORKING With reduced settings or stutter.

 Crysis 3 (works well at low settings)
 NFS Undercover (Crappy game anyway)

 Games throwing error-
 Quake 4 (perhaps a re-install should fix)


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

Doom 3 should be also under Older games list  and try some other latest games like FC3, BL2, TR, Remember Me, or old games like HL and HL2 series, If possible try to run Metro 2033 and see how well it runs


----------



## bhvm (Nov 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> Doom 3 should be also under Older games list  and try some other latest games like FC3, BL2, TR, Remember Me, or old games like HL and HL2 series, If possible try to run Metro 2033 and see how well it runs



thanks for pointing it out .
I don't have metro or far cry 2. I'll try singularity this Sunday and ghost recon future soldier next week. 
what's amazing is , if amd a6 single graphics can run all these well , amd à8 and à10 apu with single or dual graphics will feel like heaven !! take that Intel !$


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2013)

don't bet on dual graphics.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

threads need updating..........


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 30, 2015)

please update...
and please create thread showing GPU for each price range...


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2015)

we have threads for gpus but they are not getting updated :

*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html
*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/179528-tdf-gpu-hierarchy-list.html


----------



## supergamer (Jun 19, 2016)

Anybody able to run Unity and Syndicate on 1GB vRAM with decent fps ?

Can't get above 8fps even at lowest settings and resolution with gt730 1GB ddr5.
Played witcher3 with tolerable fps at medium on same card.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 6, 2016)

Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Should do fine at med-high settings. Don't hope for playing at ultra though.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Nov 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Highly unlikely. You might have to use the low settings to hit consistent 60 fps.
It will hover about 40-50 fps on medium settings


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC.



Not at 1080p at max settings, maybe at med-low settings.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2016)

Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini.

Does the mini version suitable for Indian conditions.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will Witcher 3 be playable at 60fps on 1080p resolution using Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini.
> 
> Does the mini version suitable for Indian conditions.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Should be able to do it quite easily. 

Top 5 Graphics Cards Under $200 - 2016 - YouTub

3GB version pulls 60fps easily on 1080p and >30 fps at 1440p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should be able to do it quite easily.
> 
> Top 5 Graphics Cards Under $200 - 2016 - YouTub
> 
> 3GB version pulls 60fps easily on 1080p and >30 fps at 1440p.


I am asking about GTX1060 6GB Mini editions.
Will there be any difference in FPS between Single fan  Vs. Dual fan  versions...

What is the best single fan GTX1060 6GB version in terms of performance to price ratio...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2016)

GeForce GTX 1060 Compared – Asus, EVGA, MSI, Gigabtye, Zotac and More – ThePCEnthusias

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> GeForce GTX 1060 Compared – Asus, EVGA, MSI, Gigabtye, Zotac and More – ThePCEnthusias
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Useless comparison without performance, temperature, acoustic benchmarks.
Gigabyte GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerU


----------



## supergamer (Apr 3, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Anybody able to run Unity and Syndicate on 1GB vRAM with decent fps ?
> 
> Can't get above 8fps even at lowest settings and resolution with gt730 1GB ddr5.
> Played witcher3 with tolerable fps at medium on same card.



Quoting myself as moving to windows 10 has solved this problem for me. 

Now I can play 'Unity and Syndicate' at tolerable fps. Also finished 'Arkham Knight'. I was surprised to see games that were not coded for Dx12 have shown this sort of improvement.

Another bit of surprise for me was that 'Just Cause 3' that has partial Dx12 implementation runs much smoother than older games albeit with a few occasional stutters.


----------

